# VW GOLF IV 2.0 CAM BEARING CAP



## FILIP0601 (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi everybody, I am trying to find a place to buy a set of cam bearing caps, any advice or do I have to go with used ones?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## blubullet509 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: VW GOLF IV 2.0 CAM BEARING CAP (FILIP0601)*

your best bet is used ones. The dealer probably wants 1k for new ones.
I dont know if you can get away with it or not, most likely can, but the caps are machined with the head as one and their could be problems. 
PS try the 2.0 forum


----------



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

*FV-QR*

you will have to get a shop to gring blank caps installed. 
you can NOT get second hand ones. you WILL damage or break the cam.
Rather maybe look for a second hand head and have it serviced.


----------

